# Авиация > Холодная война >  дивизия Ил-28 в ГДР

## Mig

Может кто знает:

на каких аэродромах ГДР базировалась во второй половине 1950-х годов дивизия Ил-28?

----------


## AC

> Может кто знает:
> на каких аэродромах ГДР базировалась во второй половине 1950-х годов дивизия Ил-28?


Тут:
http://aviapoisk.narod.ru/gsvg.htm

----------


## Mig

> Тут:
> http://aviapoisk.narod.ru/gsvg.htm


Спасибо! Это я читал: там не называются аэродромы базирования Ил-28 в ГСВГ :Frown:

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Спасибо! Это я читал: там не называются аэродромы базирования Ил-28 в ГСВГ


Сорри, а это что?
"В июле 1954 г. дивизия перебазирована в ГДР, на аэродромы Вернойхен и Бранд. При этом в ГСВГ она стала первой, оснащенной Ил-28 (в каждом полку было по 31-35 Ил-28 )"

----------


## AC

И если уточнять еще по 132 бад, то:

63 и 668 бап -- Вернойхен
277 бап -- Бранд

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> И если уточнять еще по 132 бад, то:
> 
> 63 и 668 бап -- Вернойхен
> 277 бап -- Бранд


уточню: 
63-й Краснознаменный «Керченский» БАП; в/ч 21917; базировался на аэродромах: ИВАНО-ФРАНКОВСК (ПрикВО, 1953-1954гг), ВЕРНОЙХЕН (ГСВГ, 1954-1960гг); на аэродроме ЧЕРНЯХОВСК с 1968г.;
277-й Краснознаменный «Млавский» БАП; базировался также на аэродромах: ИВАНО-ФРАНКОВСК (ПрикВО, 1953-1954гг), БРАНД (ГСВГ, 1954-1960гг), ФИНОВ (ГСВГ, 1967-70гг.), затем Хурба; 
668-й ордена Красной Звезды БАП; в/ч 23330; базировался также на аэродромах: КОЛОМЫЕ (ПрикВО, 1953-1954гг), ВЕРНОЙХЕН (по другим данным – Бранд, ГСВГ), ФИНОВ (1956-67гг., ГСВГ); затем Тукуме (ПрибВО), с 89г. в ДКБФ

----------


## Mig

Коллеги, спасибо большое!

С уважением,

----------


## Observer

> Сорри, а это что?
> "В июле 1954 г. дивизия перебазирована в ГДР"


Уж не знаю, как по документам, но техника и личный состав перебазировались в ГДР уже в мае 1954 г.

----------


## AC

> Уж не знаю, как по документам, но техника и личный состав перебазировались в ГДР уже в мае 1954 г.


Кстати, недавно же таки вышло в продажу вот это:
http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=2537806
...и там сказано, что первой в ГСВГ начала осваивать и получать Ил-28 140 бад.

----------


## fsl

С 1981 по 1984 отец служил на МиГ-21 на аэродроме Дамгартен стояли там 28 буксировщики мишеней,куда их вывели не знаю,знаю(видел глазами)что списанные в процессе эксплуатации резались техниками и утилизировались,зрелище по тогдашним детским глазенкам было впечатляющее,к то му же зачастую они от сварки загорались,и пока приезжала пожарка сгорали практически дотла,почему расчет не стоял рядом не знаю.
 ПС связался с отцом тоже добавить по 28 он не смог :Frown: ,да до 81 с 79 года жили в Финове были там МиГ-23 а 28 не было точно.

----------


## Fencer

Справочник по авиации Группы советских войск в Германии (с 1989 года - Западная группа войск) Sowjetische Fliegerkräfte Deutschland 1945-1994.В четвертой части есть таблицы с заводскими и бортовыми номерами вертолетов и самолетов с привязкой к воинским частям с местами службы.

----------


## Fencer

> уточню: 
> 277-й Краснознаменный «Млавский» БАП; базировался также на аэродромах: ИВАНО-ФРАНКОВСК (ПрикВО, 1953-1954гг), БРАНД (ГСВГ, 1954-1960гг), ФИНОВ (ГСВГ, 1967-70гг.), затем Хурба


277-й Млавский бап во время базирования на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) входил:
в 83-ю бад 1-й КВА КДВО,
в 83-ю бад 11-й А ВВС и ПВО,
в 303-ю сад 11-й А ВВС и ПВО.
Ныне 277-го бап уже нет,а есть 6983-я авиабаза 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> С 1981 по 1984 отец служил на МиГ-21 на аэродроме Дамгартен стояли там 28 буксировщики мишеней,куда их вывели не знаю,знаю(видел глазами)что списанные в процессе эксплуатации резались техниками и утилизировались,зрелище по тогдашним детским глазенкам было впечатляющее,к то му же зачастую они от сварки загорались,и пока приезжала пожарка сгорали практически дотла,почему расчет не стоял рядом не знаю.
>  ПС связался с отцом тоже добавить по 28 он не смог,да до 81 с 79 года жили в Финове были там МиГ-23 а 28 не было точно.


Я тоже служил в Дамгартене в 1983-86 год в ИА на Миг-21. В то время в Дамгартене было 2 отд. буксировочных АЭ на Ил-28. Они даже не летали в одну смену, а каждый отдельно. Исправных было по 2 самолета, и налётывали по 8 полетов за смену, когда на МиГ-21 мы выполняли за смену по 100 полетов. И за них мы летали на "Покраску" на подыгрыш зенитчикам, которые стреляли по зеркалке при пролете. Также в то время ДАРМ в Дамгартене занималась разделкой списанных Ил-28 на металлолом.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> ПС связался с отцом тоже добавить по 28 он не смог,да до 81 с 79 года жили в Финове были там МиГ-23 а 28 не было точно.


В Финове во время моей службы в ГСВГ с 1983-1988 г. стоял ИА на МиГ-23 и МиГ-25. Подчинялся дивизии в Дамгарнене.

----------


## hugom

Я пытаюсь определить названия в/ч пп 42004. У меня есть несколько подсказок, которые могут помочь:

- Часть находились в ГДР в 1950-х в Алтес-Лагер (с различными типами самолётов), а затем в Зербст в 1954 году с Ил-28;
- Это было скорее всего часть гвардейская;
- Возможно, что задача была буксировки воздушных целей (эта была одной из её задач);
- Она, возможно, была наследником 22-го Красноярского гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного полка.

Спасибо за помощь

----------


## Fencer

> Ныне 277-го бап уже нет,а есть 6983-я авиабаза 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО.


Ныне снова 277-й Млавский бап (только не в/ч 44346,а в/ч 77983) 303-й гсад 11-й А ВВС и ПВО ВВО.

----------


## berioza

> Я пытаюсь определить названия в/ч пп 42004. У меня есть несколько подсказок, которые могут помочь:
> 
> - Часть находились в ГДР в 1950-х в Алтес-Лагер (с различными типами самолётов), а затем в Зербст в 1954 году с Ил-28;
> - Это было скорее всего часть гвардейская;
> - Возможно, что задача была буксировки воздушных целей (эта была одной из её задач);
> - Она, возможно, была наследником 22-го Красноярского гвардейского бомбардировочного авиационного полка.
> 
> Спасибо за помощь


Уважаемый hugom. Вы совершенно правы пп 42004 это 22 Красноярский бап, в котором воевал и служил мой отец. О полке есть сайт 
1 сбап/1 нбап/22 гнбап. В 46 г. полк был переведен в Фергану (Узбекистан). В 51 часть полка была переведена в Германию (Альтес Лагерь, а затем в Цербст) с тем же номером 42004. К сожалению на сайте об этом не написано. В 53 было разрешено выезжать в Германию семьям офицеров и я четырехлетний вместе с мамой оказались там 5 лет до демобилизации отца. В качестве скромного доказательства во вложении находится скан одной страницы летной книжки отца, где есть печать с номером части и один из полетов из Альтес Лагеря. С уважением berioza/

----------


## OKA

Про союзников :

"Характеристика летно-технического персонала ВВС ГДР советскими специалистами

    В июльском номере журнала "М-Хобби", в статье Виктора Марковского и Игоря Приходченко "На страже мира и социализма" (об истории службы истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22М4 в ВВС ГДР) приводится небезынтересная характеристика летно-технического персонала ВВС ГДР, составленной для наших инструкторов с учетом особенностей обучаемого контингента:



    Истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22М4 (бортовой номер 613, серийный номер 25018) из состава 77-й истребительно-бомбардировочной эскадры (JBG-77) ВВС ГДР, 14.09.1991 (с) Joop de Groot / Airliners.net


    «Политику СССР одобряют и поддерживают. Советскую действительность понимают правильно. К советским людям отношение дружеское, доброжелательное. Охотно говорят о своей родине, культуре, жизни, политике, но избегают тем о периоде второй мировой войны. Критически, с классовых позиций, относятся к США и странам НАТО. Дружат между собой, осознают свой более высокий уровень подготовки по сравнению с курсантами из других стран, но относятся к ним ровно и дружелюбно, конфликтов избегают. Дисциплина и организованность высокие. Исполнительны, строго соблюдают субординацию.

    Деньги расходуют экономно, во всех поступках рациональны. Военную форму любят, к воинским ритуалам относятся с уважением, в службе проявляют усердие. Полученные взыскания переживают, стараются не повторять проступки. В профессиональном отношении хорошо осведомлены об авиации. К делу относятся серьезно, на занятиях внимательны и сосредоточены. Способности высокие, хорошо развиты память, внимание и мышление. По характеру трудолюбивые, активные, целеустремленные, добросовестные, честные. Преобладает хорошее, жизнерадостное, ровное настроение. В сложных ситуациях принимают грамотные, рациональные решения».

    Из другой оценки, данной нашими летчиками. «Отношение к летному делу у них – самое серьезное и профессиональное, подготовлены на совесть. При видимой сдержанности целеустремленны и непременно добьются своего. Отступать не любят. Исполнительность и ответственность дают результат в виде настойчивости при выполнении задачи. Как-то были совместные учения с другими «демократами» в обстановке с сильной ПВО, так немцы оказались единственными, пробившимся к целям. Припомнили опыт люфтваффе и показали чего стоят»."

Характеристика летно-технического персонала ВВС ГДР советскими специалистами - bmpd

Подтверждаю ))

----------


## Сахалинец

Вообще то в составе 24-й ВА в ГСВГ в 1950-е гг. в разные периоды имелось 4 бомбардировочные авиадивизии на Ил-28: 63-я, 132-я, 221-я, 256-я.

----------


## андреевас

18 мая 1946 года при Альтенграбовсом артиллерийском полигоне ГОСВГ сформировано буксировочное авиационное звено, которое в 1946 году было расширено до отряда. Скорее всего именно этот отряд в 1951 году был заменен частью личного состава 22 бап. У меня вопрос, вч пп 42004 принадлежало 22 бап, или было введено в ГДР.

----------


## андреевас

> Уважаемый hugom. Вы совершенно правы пп 42004 это 22 Красноярский бап, в котором воевал и служил мой отец. О полке есть сайт 
> 1 сбап/1 нбап/22 гнбап. В 46 г. полк был переведен в Фергану (Узбекистан). В 51 часть полка была переведена в Германию (Альтес Лагерь, а затем в Цербст) с тем же номером 42004. К сожалению на сайте об этом не написано. В 53 было разрешено выезжать в Германию семьям офицеров и я четырехлетний вместе с мамой оказались там 5 лет до демобилизации отца. В качестве скромного доказательства во вложении находится скан одной страницы летной книжки отца, где есть печать с номером части и один из полетов из Альтес Лагеря. С уважением berioza/Вложение 79235


18 мая 1946 года при Альтенграбовсом артиллерийском полигоне ГОСВГ сформировано буксировочное авиационное звено, которое в 1946 году было расширено до отряда. Скорее всего именно этот отряд в 1951 году был заменен частью личного состава 22 бап. У меня вопрос, вч пп 42004 принадлежало 22 бап, или было введено в ГДР.

----------


## андреевас

После войны 3 бак продолжал базироваться на территории Германии (аэродроме Finow) и входил в состав 16-й ВА. 10 января 1949 года переименован в 80-й бомбардировочный авиационный Бобруйско-Берлинский ордена Суворова корпус. В сентябре 1949 года переброшен в Cottbus. 1 июля 1953-го расформирован. В его состав входила 301-я бомбардировочная авиационная Гомельская ордена Кутузова дивизия, которая в феврале 1949 года переименована в 268-ю. Базировалась на аэродроме Finow. В сентябре 1949 года переброшена в Finsterwalde. В июле 1953-го покинула Германию. Эксплуатировала Ил-28. Возможно переименована в 18 бад. И 241-я авиационная бомбардировочная Речицкая ордена Кутузова дивизия, аэродром Werneuchen. В феврале 1949 года переименована в 140-ю. В июле 1953-го покинула Германию. Эксплуатировала Ил-28. Полки 140-й дивизии первыми в ГДР стали переучиваться на Ил-28.

----------


## андреевас

268-я бад состояла:
34-й бомбардировочной авиационной Ташкентской Краснознаменной орденов Суворова и Кутузова полка. После войны базировался на аэродромах Finow (с апреля 1945 года по 1949 год на самолётах Пе-2) и Finsterwalde (с 1949 года по 1953 год, на самолётах Пе-2 (до 1951 года) и Ил-28 (с 1951 года)). В сентябре 1952 года полк выведен из Германии. В некоторых источниках пишется, что выведен на аэродром Кировабад Азербайджанской ССР. Но на самом деле, перед выводом полк сменил номер на 803-й бап и перелетел на аэродром Смуравьёво. Весной 1960г. был сокращен.
54-й бомбардировочный авиационный Клинский ордена Кутузова полк базировался совместно с 34-м бап. Перебазирован в сентябре 1952 на аэродром Смуравьево. Весной 1960г. был сокращен. (ВОЗМОЖНО: оставался Finsterwalde до января 1953 года, после переброшен в Brand, покинул Германию в конце июня 1953 года.)
96-й гвардейский бомбардировочный авиационный Сталинградский полк. (ВОЗМОЖНО: Базировался в Cottbus, в июле 1952 года переведен в Juterbog-Altes Lager. в декабре 1952 переброшен в Neu-Welzow, выведен из Германии в июле 1953 года, в 1955 сокращен.)

----------


## андреевас

140-я бад состояла:
24-й бомбардировочный авиационный Орловский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова полк. Тип самолетов: Пе-2, с 1951 года перевооружен на Ил-28. (ВОЗМОЖНО: дислоцировался в Oranienburg, с января 1952 - Brand)
779-й бомбардировочный авиационный Калинковичский ордена Кутузова полк. Базировался в Werneuchen, на время ремонта ВПП с февраля по декабрь 1951 года находился на аэродроме Juterbog-Altes Lager. В июле 1953 года полк выведены из Германии.
985-й бомбардировочный авиационный Калининский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова полк. Базировался в Werneuchen, на время ремонта ВПП с февраля по декабрь 1951 года находился на аэродроме Juterbog-Altes Lager. В июле 1953 года полк выведены из Германии.
В годы войны обозначался как 128-й бомбардировочный.

----------


## андреевас

931-й отдельный гвардейский разведывательный Пражский Краснознамённый орденов Суворова и Кутузова авиационный полк. Сформирован 14 марта 1944 как 98-й отдельный корректировочный и разведывательный авиационный полк, объединив 11-ю гвардейскую, 47-ю, 53-ю и 69-ю отдельные корректировочные и разведывательные авиационные эскадрильи. После войны продолжал базироваться в Zerbst. В июле 1947 переброшен в Köthen. 10 января 1949 переименован в 931-й ОКРАП. В 1951 году перебазирован на аэродром Stendal. В 1953 году переименован в 931-й ОРАП. В 1968 переименован в "гвардейский" – звание перешло автоматически от одной из эскадрилий. С 21 июля по ноябрь 1968 базировался на Mimon-Gradchany (Czechoslovakia). В 1968 перебазирован в Werneuchen. Расформирован 21 мая 1991. В период с 1956 по 1972 эксплуатировал Ил-28ртр (ИЛ-28-е, состоявшие у нас на вооружении, были доработанными бомбардировщиками, в бомболюке была установлена фото и другое оборудование).

----------


## андреевас

К 931-му ОКРАП был прикомандирован выше упомянутый буксотряд, который в 1952 году базировался в Juterbog-Altes Lager. Эксплуатировал - A-20, Ту-6, Ил-28, По-2. На Ил-28 (буксировщики мишений) пересели в 1954 году. Если я правильно все понимаю, то на базе этого отряда в 1964 году и была сформирована 65-я обаэ.

----------


## андреевас

886-й отдельный разведывательный Сталинградский Краснознаменный авиационный полк.
После войны дислоцировался в Schonwalde как 16-й отдельный разведывательный авиационный полк дальнего действия. 10 января 1949 переименован в 886-й орап. В 1951 перебазирован в Stendal (октябрь) и затем в Oranienburg (июнь), для перевооружения на Ил-28 (ВОЗМОЖНО самолеты им передал 24 БАП, 240 БАД), но уже в 1952 переброшен в Juterbog-Altes Lager, в 1953 в Neu-Welzow и в июле 1953 вернулся в СССР на аэродром Екабпилс, Латвийской ССР.

----------


## андреевас

48-й отдельный гвардейский Нижнеднестровский ордена Суворова III степени разведывательный полк. Прибыл в Schonwalde в октябре 1951. В отчётах ЦРУ говорится, что численность составляла около 15 Ту-2 (ВОЗМОЖНО Ту-6). В середине 1953 года полк перебазировался в Neu-Welzow, где пересев на Ил-28 (ВОЗМОЖНО оставленные 886-м орап) перелетел в Коломыю.

----------


## андреевас

63-я авиационная бомбардировочная дивизия. С июля 1954 года по сентябрь 1955 года, дислоцировалась в Neu-Welzow.
ВОЗМОЖНО состояла:
212-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
408-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
733-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк

----------


## андреевас

166-я авиационная бомбардировочная ордена Суворова дивизия
В годы войны известна как 312 нбад. После войны входила в состав 26 ВА. Расформирована в 1959 г.
С апреля 1955 года по сентябрь 1955 года находилась в Германии, ВОЗМОЖНО дислоцировалась в Templin (Gross Dolln). В 1956 перебазирована на аэродром в Бобровичи. Управление дивизии расформировано летом 1959 г.
ВОЗМОЖНО состояла:
998-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк
410-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк, перебазирован в 1956 г. из ГСВГ в Бобровичи, расформирован летом 1959 г
466-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк, перебазирован в 1956 г. из ГСВГ в Бобровичи, расформирован летом 1959 г

----------


## андреевас

221-я Бахмачевская ордена Суворова бомбардировочная авиационная дивизия. После войны дислоцировалась в Таврическом военном округе. В апреле 1955 г. убыла в Германию. С апреля 1955 года по август 1956 года, ВОЗМОЖНО дислоцировалась в Oranienburg. В августе проходит показательный вывод фронтовых бомбардировщиков из Ораниенбурга. 70 самолетов готовятся покинуть Германию (2 полка).
ВОЗМОЖНО состоял:
819-й гвардейский бомбардировочный Берлинский орденов Суворова и Кутузова авиационный полк. Эксплуатировал Ил-28 с 1952 по 1960.
670-й бомбардировочный авиационный полк.
?

----------


## андреевас

132-я бомбардировочная Севастопольская авиационная дивизия.
18 мая (июля) 1954 года перебазирована в Werneuchen из СССР. В июле 1968 года перебазирована в Черняховск, Калининградской области .
Состояла: 
63-й бомбардировочный Керченский Краснознаменный авиационный полк. Перебазирован в Werneuchen из Станислава (ныне Ивано-Франковск) в мае 1954 года. Эксплуатировал Ил-28, с 1965 года (по другим источникам с 1960) переоснащен на Як-28. Перебазирован в СССР в июле 1968 года (по другим источникам по 1960) в Черняховск.  
277-й бомбардировочный Млавский Краснознаменный авиационный полк. В 1950 году полк перебазировался на аэродром Станислав (Ивано-Франковск), где в 1951 году получил самолёты Ил-28.
Перебазирован в Brand 21 мая 1954 года. С 1965 переоснащен на Як-28 (до 1975 использовалось несколько Ил-28ш). В 1967 перебазирован в Finow (по другим источникам в 1960). В июле 1968 года после вывода 132-й бад остался на своём аэродроме как обап. В октябре 1970 года полк перебазирован на аэродром Хурба, Комсомольск-на-Амуре. За 277-м БАП был закреплен ОБАЗ Ил-28-х, базировавшийся в Parchim. Техобслуживание их проводило в Бранде.
668-й ордена Красной Звезды бомбардировочный авиационный полк. 19 мая 1954 года перебазирован с аэродрома Коломыя в Werneuchen. В 1956 году перебазирован в Finow, эксплуатировал Ил-28 по 1965 год. В мае 1967 года перебазирован в Brand, эксплуатировал Як-28. В июле 1968 года перебазирован в СССР, Тукумс, Латышская ССР.

----------


## андреевас

11-й отдельный разведывательный Витебский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова авиационный полк.
Перебазирован в мае 1954 года из СССР, Екабпилс, Латвийская ССР  в Neu-Welzow, эксплуатировал по 1968 год Ил-28р. С 1966 по 1970 3-я эскадрилья переучена на Як-27р. Перебазирован в Россию в июне 1993.
В общей сложности полк передал в NVA (ZDS-33/Drewitz) 7 боевых самолетов Ил-28 (примечательно то, что среди них не было разведчиков).

----------


## андреевас

74-я отдельная буксировочная авиационная эскадрилья. В 1954 году на базе 277-го БАП (Brand) было сформировано звено буксировщиков мишеней. В конце июля звено перебазировалось в Parchim. На 1965 год 10 Ил-28 и Ил-28у. В январе 1982-го 74-я ОБАЭ перебазировалась из Parhim в Damgarten и до самого разгона штаб и все остальное находилось в вагончиках и раздвижных модулях. Эксплуатировала ИЛ-28 до ноября 1986 года. С января 1986 была преобразована в 125 ОБАЗ в составе 65-й ОБАЭ, самолеты были заменены на МиГ-23М (МС).

----------


## андреевас

65-я отдельная буксировочная авиационная эскадрилья. 18 мая 1946 года при Альтенграбовсом (Аltengrabow) артиллерийском полигоне ГСВГ сформировано мишено-буксировочное авиационное звено. Базировалась оно на аэродроме Kothen и было прикомандировано к 931 орап. Эксплуатировало Douglas A-20 "Boston". 24 сентября 1946 года расширена до буксировочного авиационного отряда.
В октябре 1951 48 орап перегнал из СССР в Schonwalde около 15 Tу-6, на которые в течении 1952 и были переучены экипажи А-20.
С 1954 дислоцируется в Brand, где и перевооружен на Ил-28бм и Ил-28у. В иностранных источниках есть информация, что в Brand часть стояла до осени 1971 (Yefim Gordon) или до января 1972 года (Sowjetische Fliegerkrafte Deutschland 1945-1994), что не верно. Возможно, что в Brand до 1971 года производилось обслуживание Ил-28-х. 09 мая 1956 года – переброшен в Oranienburg, воинская часть обозначается как отдельная буксировочно-мишенная авиационная эскадрилья. Эксплуатировала Ил-28. Эскадрилья перебазирована в Stendal (Borstel) в 1958 году. 15 мая 1964 года – буксировочная авиационная эскадрилья получила наименование 65 отдельная буксировочная авиационная эскадрилья. Три звена, в звене по 3 боевых и одна спарка. В ноябре 1964 года 65 обаэ передана в состав 16 ВА. На 1965 год 10 Ил-28 и Ил-28у, 2 Ли-2. В декабре 1971 года эскадрилью перебросили в Oranienburg. Летом 1973 года была дополнена самолетами расформированного ОАЗ из Neu-Welzow. В Damgarten перебазирована 9 сентября 1977 года. На время ремонта ВПП в Wittstock (весна-лето 1980) летали с аэродрома Parhim, так-как старая полоса была занята Миг-23 33-го ИАП. Из Тамбова в 1984-м году перегнали в Damgarten два боевых и одну спарку. Эксплуатировала обаэ различные типы Ил-28 до ноября 1986 года.  В 1986 году часть Ил-28 перегнали на различные аэродромы, где они использовались в качестве стендов в ПАРМе и ТЭЧ полков. 25.11.1986 года 65-я ОБАЭ была преобразована в новом виде, плюс добавлено отдельное звено 125 ОБАЗ из 74-й ОБАЭ, самолеты были заменены на Миг-23М и УБ. Но это уже другая история.

----------


## андреевас

Увы, вся информация найдена в инете, поэтому статус ей - "СОМНИТЕЛЬНАЯ".

----------


## андреевас

Интересный момент, к июлю 1953 года все полки эксплуатирующие Ил-28 покинули Восточную Германию.

----------


## Rutunda

> Интересный момент, к июлю 1953 года все полки эксплуатирующие Ил-28 покинули Восточную Германию.


Очевидно была договоренность с США+НАТО о выводе ударных самолетов

----------


## андреевас

Если верить сводкам ЦРУ, то причина вывода Ил-28 не известна. Подавлено июньское восстание, западные зоны объединяются, ходят слухи, что они войдут в НАТО. А мы, в ответ на это, выводим войска. Как то странно.

----------


## андреевас

Есть еще один интересный момент.
В мае 1954 года на территорию Восточной Германии перебазируется 132 бад. 63-й и 668-й бап приземлились на аэродроме Вернохен, а 277-й бап - Бранд. 
В июле 1954 года в Ной-Вельцев прибыл 11 орап на Ил-28р. Согласно сводкам ЦРУ 3 августа.
Если верить сайту Michael Holm (http://www.ww2.dk/new/vvs.htm): В июле 1954 в Ной-Вельцев прибыла 63 бад. В апреле 1955 в Германию прибыли 166-я и 221-я бад, правда уже в сентябре 1955 63-я и 166-я бад, а в августе 1956 221-я бад покинули Германию.
Сводки ЦРУ в целом это подтверждают (https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/). Исключением являются то, что прибытие в Ной-Вельцев 63 бад произошло в июле, но 1955 года, а аэродромы Гросс-Долин и Ротенбург были заняты полками с апреля по ноябрь 1955 года включительно.
Тем не менее, по Michael Holm получается, что с июля по сентябрь 1955 года на территории ГДР базировались 4 бомбардировочные дивизии.
Но, сводки ЦРУ дают совсем другую картину. Согласно им, в конце мая 1954 года бомбардировочная дивизия (назовем ее - первая) из 3 полков вновь дислоцировалась в ГДР на аэродромах Вернохен и Бризен (Бранд). Четвёртый, специальный полк этой дивизии прибыл на аэродром Вельцов в начале августа 1954 года.
В конце марта 1955 года началось прибытие второй бомбардировочной дивизии из 3 полков и 1 специального, которые разместились на аэродромах Гросс-Долин, Ораниенбург и Ротенбург. Специальный полк первой дивизии был переведён из Вельцова в Бризен в середине июня 1955 года. 
Со 2 августа аэродром Вельцов занят по меньшей мере 33 Ил-28 и 2 Ли-2y (третьей дивизии). В сентябре самолеты покинули аэродром и начиная с 22 сентября 1955 года, железнодорожными составами убыло их имущество. 19 октября 1955 года специальный полк первой дивизии из 13 Ил-28 и 2 УИл-28 вернулся из Бризена в Вельцов. Предполагается, что временное пребывание в Вельцове бомбардировочных частей с востока было спланированно в учебных целях для ознакомления советских лётчиков с географическими и метеорологическими условиями в Германии. 
Бомбардировочные части, дислоцируемые в Восточной Германии в конце 1955 года, состоят из 2 бомбардировочных дивизий, каждая дивизия - из 4 полков. Две штаб-квартиры дивизий размещены в Ораниенбурге и Вернохене. Предполагается, что штаб-квартира бомбардировочного корпуса также находятся в Вернохене, так как поставки материальных средств обычно производились из Вернохена на все аэродромы бомбардировщиков. Кроме 3-х бомбардировочных полков, в каждом от 26 до 30 Ил-28, к каждой дивизии был приписан четвёртый полк с 14 до 16 Ил-28. Эти два специальных полка были размещены на аэродромах Ораниенбург и Вельцов. Анализ оборудования самолетов указывает на то, что эти полки используются в качестве разведывательных.
Теперь, в чем интересный момент. Получается одно из трех. Либо Michael Holm ошибся и посчитал, что 166 бад был в Германии, либо резиденты ЦРУ «прозебали» целую дивизию, либо все бомбардировочные дивизии, за исключением 132 бад, были двух-полковыми.

----------

